# verre à thé, bateau à voile / café au lait, glace à la vanille - article défini



## Thomas1

Pourquoi il y a certaine groupe de soubstantifs qui prenent l'article defini ;
On dit:
_un verre à thé_
_un batteau à voile_
_une chemise à boutons_
_une fille à lunettes_
mais si l'on dit de plats on emploie l'article défini :
_un café au lait_
_un poulet aux petits poids_
_une glace à la vanille_
Y a-t-il une expliaction de ce phénomène ?

Merci d'avance,
Thomas


----------



## LV4-26

Je ne sais pas mais, comme tu le vois, tous les exemples avec l'article défini se rapportent à une préparation culinaire quelconque (au sens très large, pour le café au lait . 
_Une poularde aux morilles
Une omelette aux champignons_
...

Je ne sais pas s'il y a des contre-exemples. Je vais me faire une petite collation en les attendant.


----------



## beri

Si tu regardes bien, ta seconde liste n'indique que des choses qui se mangent. La première non. Ceci, en soi, explique l'usage de l'article défini dans la seconde.

Pour ce qui est de "bateau à voile", voile désigne le type de bateau, ce qui le propulse.

"chemise à boutons", "fille à lunettes", le substantif qui suit "à" désigne un accessoire, quelque chose qui distingue le premier nom. Le premier (avant "à") possède le second (après "à").

Pour "Verre à thé", "à thé" désigne la fonction du verre, ce à quoi il sert.

Des exemples similaires :
"verre à thé" : _cuillère à soupe, boîte à chaussures, machine à coudre, planche à pain, planche à découper, piège à loup_
"bateau à voile" : voiture à essence, bateau à vapeur
"chemise à boutons", "fille à lunettes" : _vélo à roulettes, stylo à bille, papier à en-tête, homme à barbe/moustache_
"café au lait" : nourriture notamment (_dinde aux marrons_, etc.)


----------



## zenitude

D'accord avec vous.... juste une petite chose à rectifier :

On dit :

- un poulet aux petits *pois * (aux petits poids, si petits qu'ils soient, risquent de peser sur l'estomac) 

Joyeuses Fêtes !!!


----------



## JennyP

Bonjour à tous:

Donc, il faut poser cette question pour tous les gens étrangers:  Est-ce qu'il faut dire 'deux bateaux à voile' OU 'deux bateaux aux voiles.'  Je pense a la première phrase, mais j'attends des renseignements, comme toujours.

Entre temps, je voudrais offrir mes remerciements à tout le monde qui a participité au forum français pendant l'année 2007. Je suis étudiante en français et je suis reconnaissante des français qui sont 'la' pour moi pendant mon voyage en francais.  Donc, merci bien tout le monde.  A la prochaine annee:

JennyP

P:S:  Et bien sur, pour la cuisine, deux pots au feu ou deux pots aux feux, etc.


----------



## LV4-26

Deux bateaux à voile. 
Deux bateaux aux voiles gonflées par le vent. 
Deux bateaux aux voiles.


----------



## JennyP

Donc, merci LV4-26.  

Et le pot au feu?  ))

JennyP


----------



## LV4-26

_Le pot au feu_. 
Pas question d'écrire...
_Le pot aux feux _
...car il s'gait du pot qui va au feu, qui est cuit au feu,  et non du pot accompagné de feux ou préparé avec des feux. 
Cela marcherait si les feux étaient, par exemple, le nom d'une espèce de champignon ou d'une race de tomates.


----------



## Thomas1

Merci bien pour les explications !




> Si tu regardes bien, ta seconde liste n'indique que des choses qui se mangent. La première non. Ceci, en soi, explique l'usage de l'article défini dans la seconde.


Oui, je me démande pourquoi on le mit, ça probablement a ses origines quelque part? 



> Pour ce qui est de "bateau à voile", voile désigne le type de bateau, ce qui le propulse.
> 
> "chemise à boutons", "fille à lunettes", le substantif qui suit "à" désigne un accessoire, quelque chose qui distingue le premier nom. Le premier (avant "à") possède le second (après "à").


Mais si on regarde une glace à la vanille on peut dire que vanille désigne le type de glace, elle lui donne le goût, non? En plus la glace possède la vanille.





> Pour "Verre à thé", "à thé" désigne la fonction du verre, ce à quoi il sert.


Une chose qui m'a venue à la tête : on dit soit _une boîte à lettres_ soit _une boîte aux lettres_ mais pas une boîte à lettres et elle n'est pas un plat...



> Des exemples similaires :
> "verre à thé" : _cuillère à soupe, boîte à chaussures, machine à coudre, planche à pain, planche à découper, piège à loup_
> "bateau à voile" : voiture à essence, bateau à vapeur
> "chemise à boutons", "fille à lunettes" : _vélo à roulettes, stylo à bille, papier à en-tête, homme à barbe/moustache_
> "café au lait" : nourriture notamment (_dinde aux marrons_, etc.)


Quant au _vélo à roulettes_ est-ce qu'il s'agit du suivant type d'un vélo?


Thomas


----------



## LV4-26

Thomas1 said:


> Mais si on regarde une glace à la vanille on peut dire que vanille désigne le type de glace, elle lui donne le goût, non? En plus la glace possède la vanille.


Peut-être mais la vanille est bien un ingrédient qui entre dans la préparation de la glace. Donc la glace à la vanille est bien à ranger dans la même catégorie que le café au lait et l'omelette aux champignons.



> Une chose qui m'a venue à la tête : on dit soit _une boîte à lettres_ soit _une boîte aux lettres_ mais pas une boîte à lettres et elle n'est pas un plat...


 Aïe...C'est bien ce que je craignais : il y a des contre-exemples. 
Espérons seulement qu'ils ne sont pas trop nombreux.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Thomas1 said:


> Une chose qui m'a venue à la tête : on dit soit _une boîte à lettres_ soit _une boîte aux lettres_ mais pas une boîte à lettres et elle n'est pas un plat...


À l'origine, boite aux lettres désignait les boites dans lesquelles on postait les lettres qui ensuite étaient distribuées par le service postal et boite à lettres, la boite installée au domicile des particuliers dans laquelle le service postal dépose le courrier, mais aujourd'hui les deux termes se confondent.



> Quant au _vélo à roulettes_ est-ce qu'il s'agit du suivant type d'un vélo?


Oui, c'est ça, on appelle ce dispositif des stabilisateurs.


----------



## Qcumber

Thomas1 said:


> _un café au lait_
> _un poulet aux petits poids_
> _une glace à la vanille_
> Y a-t-il une explication de ce phénomène ?


C'est encore un cas particulier.
du café *avec du* lait > du café *au* lait
du pigeon *avec des* petits pois > du pigeon *aux *petits pois
de la choucroute *avec de la* bière > de la choucroute *à la* bière


----------



## janpol

Un homme à femmes = un homme qui aime séduire les femmes.


----------



## Aoyama

LV4-26 a donné certaines clés très pertinentes :


> 1.Deux bateaux à voile.
> 2.Deux bateaux aux voiles gonflées par le vent.


Les deux phrases sont ici différentes, le bon sens permet de les séparer :
1. Voile se rapporte à bateau(x), c'est un attribut, un bateau à voile est un bateau dont la propulsion dépend de la voile (qu'il a)
2. C'est un bateau (deux ici) qui est aussi à voile, mais la description porte sur ses voiles (prisent matériellement) qui sont gonflées par le vent.
Dans ces exemples :


> Originally Posted by *Thomas1*
> 
> 
> _un café au lait_
> _un poulet aux petits poids_
> _une glace à la vanille_
> Y a-t-il une explication de ce phénomène ?


Comme le dit Qcumber (et d'autres dans des posts précédents), à le/ à la /aux signifient simplement AVEC.
On comparera : café au lait (avec du ...) et seau à lait (pour y mettre du ...)
On connaît aussi "à la niçoise, à l'américaine" ... etc où "à la" peut être omis (salade niçoise, homard américaine ).
On trouve très souvent ... au Japon des restaurants de cuisine française qui, voulant faire couleur locale, rédigent des menus en français assez approximatif. Une des erreurs les plus courantes est : "à la maison" pour "maison" . Soupe à la maison, rôti de veau à la maison ...


----------



## elisa2008

Dans les expressions "bateau à voile", "fille à lunettes", "lampe à huile", "chemise à boutons", "cuillère à café", à veut dire 

"équipé(e) de", "que l'on utilise pour", "qui fonctionne avec".

Pour ce qui est de la nourriture, la règle est en général la suivante:

Si on voit le fruit, le légumes, l'accompagnement, on utilise le pluriel : poulet aux petits pois, tarte aux fraises, canard aux olives.

Si  l'on en sent le goût ou que l'on voit seulement la couleur, sans voir l'ingrédient de base lui-même, on utilise le singulier : glace à la vanille, sorbet à la fraise, gâteau au fromage, coq au vin, soupe à la carotte.

Cependant pour les fruits ou les légumes, s'il s'agit d'un gros fruit ou légume, ou encore d'un agrume, on utilise le singulier : tarte au melon, tarte au citron...

Par ailleurs, pour la nourriture, à veut dire aussi "à la façon" : poulet à la niçoise, homard à l'américaine...


----------



## Aoyama

Bonjour et bienvenue dans ce Forum Elisa2008.
Explications tout à fait exactes. Seul petit commentaire :


> Par ailleurs, pour la nourriture, à veut dire aussi "*à la* façon" : poulet à la niçoise, homard à l'américaine...


bien sûr, mais c'est* à la* ici, pas *à* simplement.


----------



## elisa2008

Excellent commentaire, Aoyama. Je reconnais bien là votre perspicacité !


----------



## Aoyama

...perspicacité, peut-être pas, exactitude disons, même si c'est un grand mot ...


----------



## Qcumber

Aoyama said:


> Soupe à la maison, rôti de veau à la maison ...


Ils veulent sans doute dire "soupe *de* la maison", "rôti de veau *de* la maison" ou "soupe *façon* maison", "rôti de veau *façon* maison".


----------



## janpol

Oui... si ce n'est que, sur les menus des restaurants, on écrit "soupe maison"... (Je ne sais plus trop si on met un trait d'union...)


----------

